# pre Junior Mini Rex buck, Critque please !



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 3, 2010)

3 Month old black Mini Rex buck, he's the result of my first line breeding  I'd like to hear some comments on him. thanks.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't like his HQ.... It looks choppy and undercut.... 

It also looks like he is a little long in ear....

Other than that, it's hard to critique with only one picture.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes I agree, I find his loin to be quite flat aswell. And yes he needs more fullness in his HQ. But the ears, he is only a junior I think he's going to grow into them


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Aug 3, 2010)

He has what looks to be good shoulders and a nice short body.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 3, 2010)

Very cute! Can you uncover his head and show a top and reiw view?

How is the density and texture of his coat?


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Pam and RAL rabbitry. Yes I will get the pics for you tomorrow cause its raining today 
He's still in his baby coat right now. So its hard to tell, but it feels like he has good density so far.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, I decided not to keep this little guy, because his fur isnt turning out the way I'd like, im keeping his brother instead who has much better fur and a similar body


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 9, 2010)

He doesn't look like he has Rex fur... Unless it's the lighting? It doesn't look like Rex fur to me.  

Emily


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes emily, he;s in his baby coat, witch is why its longer. and the lighting wasnt good either. but he lacks density and isnt going to have great fur. I can tell when I feel it compared to his brothers.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 27, 2010)

A baby coat should not look like this in a Mini Rex. I'm not going to lie, I would not keep a rabbit like this for my breeding program. I would invest in a better buck. It's going to save you more in the long run.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes I know, im not keeping him any more im keeping his brother. But thanks for you opinion


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 28, 2010)

Can we see pics of the brother? I would really like to see his fur.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 28, 2010)

He's actually shedding right now  but once he's shed out I'll try and get some pics.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't wait. Hopefully he sheds his "baby" coat out soon. 8)


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 28, 2010)

*SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *


> A baby coat should not look like this in a Mini Rex. I'm not going to lie, I would not keep a rabbit like this for my breeding program. I would invest in a better buck. It's going to save you more in the long run.


I agree. It just does NOT look like rex fur at all.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Aug 28, 2010)

You can't tell fur from a picture on a baby. The guard hairs may be coming in faster than the undercoat and it will catch up. I always feel fur more than look at it.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah definatly, and plus he was just starting a shed in this picture, which is why he has so many visible gaurd hairs.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 30, 2010)

:vacuum: 

To quote Tiny'sMom...
"Here in the rabbitry we try to go a step beyond the forum decorum rules - we try to abide by "Thumper's Rule" - which is...

If you can't say something nice - then say nothing at all."

We return you back to your regularly scheduled Rabbitry Programming :biggrin2:


**************

As a completely ignorant noob when it comes to rabbit showability, all I can add is that I would LOVE to snorgle that rexy fur!

Out of curiosity, what is it that you guys are seeing in this picture that indicates fur quality? How do you assess fur by photograph?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 30, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> :vacuum:
> 
> To quote Tiny'sMom...
> "Here in the rabbitry we try to go a step beyond the forum decorum rules - we try to abide by "Thumper's Rule" - which is...
> ...



I honestly can't explain it, I just had tons of baby rexes over the years and its just the way the fur looks.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 31, 2010)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :vacuum:
> ...



To me, it personally looks too shiny...almost like the fur of a Satin. Even in the areas where the sun isn't shining on it, it looks that way. And it looks to long to be rex fur. 

Emily


----------



## Jaded (Aug 31, 2010)

*TCRabbitry wrote: *


> I don't like his HQ.... It looks choppy and undercut....
> 
> It also looks like he is a little long in ear....
> 
> Other than that, it's hard to critique with only one picture.



:yeahthat:and his furs to long.

Do you have another photo?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Aug 31, 2010)

I keep looking at this photo and I do not see fur that is too long. His guard hairs are coming in and his undercoat will follow.You cannot tell fur from a picture and you cannot judge the fur completely ina rabbit this young.

I actually think that he is a pretty nice bunny and worth raising.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Roger 
By what age do you think he should look more "rexy" in a photo?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Aug 31, 2010)

At about 4-4.5 months he should have his junior prime fur and then you can tell. I went to a show this past weekend and showed several older juniors.MY otter buck that took BIS in show B just finished his fur at almost 5 months old. I almost sold him because I didn't really care for his fur at 8 weeks but I held onto him. I am glad that I did. His sister that took BOS under him finished her fur a month earlier. In the other show I showed a 3.5 month old broken doe that took RIS. She finished her fur early. Alot of it depends on the line.


----------

